# New Puppy: Advise on Play pen & Crates



## Dannii14 (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi All, We are expecting our Vizsla pup in the next month and in preparation I have been reading some conflicting info about play pens and crates so I thought id ask some actual owners! 

We definitely want to crate train our V but i was also wondering if whilst she is say between 8-12 weeks old possibly older would it be beneficial to have her in a play pen (with crate accessible) throughout the day. Most days ill be home and be able to exercise her multiple times a day and play with her but I was just wondering if having her in a play pen would help with chewing and destruction around the house when I am perhaps not around or busy for the moment? 

Thoughts? Any any other advise please shoot away  

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

The difference between 8 weeks and 12 weeks is very significant. You might be able to confine her to a "playpen" for a few weeks, but after that you'll need some type of "traditional kennel" system. 
I have always just put mine in crates. They need lots of sleep anyway, 14+ hours, so it's not going to be a detriment to them.


----------



## rchik43 (Apr 12, 2020)

I have a 16 week old pup , who I got at 8 weeks. I got a pen and crate, but have hardly used the pen. I found that through the early insane sharky biting phase, the crate was a god send to calm him down, in fact the only way he would calm down. I cover the crate from all sides and he would then calm down. The pen did not work for me other than a few times I used it to give him a 'time out' ..., sometimes I used the pen to keep him safe and busy chewing a Kong while I go back to work for a bit. Overall I think I have hardly used the pen, but used the crate a lot.


----------



## Dannii14 (Sep 6, 2020)

Thank you @gunnr and @rchik43 appreciate the feedback, I definitely will be crate training her. Was thinking the pen might be helpful for her to get used to as a young pup when I can't be around and perhaps she needed a bit more freedom but from what I have read the pups sleep a fair bit so play time out to he crate might be enough.

Would it be best to start her in small crate and then move her into an adult size one when she gets a bit bigger, seems to be a bit of mixed advice on whether the crate should be just big enough for them to move around?


----------



## rchik43 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi @Dannii14 

I got a large crate that I can use when he is an adult (42 x 29 x 31) inches. It has a divider, which helps during puppy hood to keep the crate just big enough...as the pup grows, I can keep moving the divider and eventually not use one..I think if you get a crate like this with a divider, you can just use the same one as the pup grows.


----------



## Dannii14 (Sep 6, 2020)

rchik43 said:


> Hi @Dannii14
> 
> I got a large crate that I can use when he is an adult (42 x 29 x 31) inches. It has a divider, which helps during puppy hood to keep the crate just big enough...as the pup grows, I can keep moving the divider and eventually not use one..I think if you get a crate like this with a divider, you can just use the same one as the pup grows.


Great, thank you I have been looking at the dividing ones. Do you cover the crate so that it creates that dark den feeling?


----------



## rchik43 (Apr 12, 2020)

Dannii14 said:


> Great, thank you I have been looking at the dividing ones. Do you cover the crate so that it creates that dark den feeling?


You're welcome! Yes, I do ...in my experience, it did make a difference to calm him down.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I have the largest size they sell in the “airline crate” style. This is in the front room all the time. I too cover it most of the time Finn is in it.
I am looking at an Impact kennel, or a Gunnar crate, as a possibility for transporting Finn.


----------



## Dannii14 (Sep 6, 2020)

Noted, thanks so much for your recommendations much appreciated! I currently have an airline type crate which will need to be upgraded so ill start with that and see how she goes.


----------

